# Mit einem Java Applet ein Cookie erstellen und auslesen?



## tefla (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches durch die Konfiguration innerhalb des Applets eine Java Webstart Anwendung mit bestimmten Parametern startet. Problem hier bei ist es, dass sich das Applet die Konfigurationseinstellungen nicht merken kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Cookie via Applet zu setzen. Ich habe ein wenig gegoogled, aber leider nur etwas für Servlets gefunden. Dies kann ich scheinbar nicht in mein Applet adaptieren.

Weiß hier jemand eine Möglichkeit? Das Applet ist signiert und bestitz damit Rechte auf dem PC des Nutzers zu agieren.

Eine DB Connection würde ich gern vermeiden.

Sollten noch mehr Infos notwendig sein, bitte einfach fragen


----------



## Kulabac (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hab auch gerade ein wenig gegoogelt ... weil ich's auch nicht gewusst hätte.

Ist sowas hier nicht genau das, was du suchst? : http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0180.html


----------



## tefla (5. Juni 2007)

Das schaut gut aus, vielen Dank !


----------

